# Padron Reserva de la Familia Cigar Review - Not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Really a nice smoke. I think it's better than the 80yr. Starts off very spicy and slowly develops into muld coffee and earth tones.

Read the full review here: Padron Reserva de la Familia Cigar Review - Not bad


----------

